# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1С 8.3 ПЛАТФОРМЫ

## Vlad_12

*все 1С 8.3 платформы  с 8.3.3.687 по 8.3.4.465*
ссылка : http://www.gigabase.com/folder/rGGhbWMzZ1yutzCt9SXYFgBB

----------

AKINA80 (29.04.2014), bvg0987321 (12.12.2014), ChefIA (30.04.2014), icenet (21.12.2015), ksenichka (11.06.2014), kuza_87 (24.06.2014), poleshuk (29.04.2014), solo52 (05.02.2020), torpeda_x (30.04.2014), toxa_n (25.06.2014), VictorSm (07.06.2014), western1975 (28.04.2014), Илларион (14.05.2014), ЭКОЛОГ (06.06.2014)

----------


## Zhanat777

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста. Дайте ссылку на свежую платформу 8.2
И если не трудно дать ссылочку там где берете свежие платформы. 
Буду очень признателен. Заранее спасибо.

Просьба не проходит мимо.

----------

y.purda (24.06.2014)

----------


## Vlad_12

*1С 8.2 ПЛАТФОРМЫ смотри тут*: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...377#post381377 :)

----------

poleshuk (29.04.2014)

----------


## alena_kazan

нету ссылочки (((, не работает она (((. помогите с платформой (((

----------


## arccos6pi

> нету ссылочки (((, не работает она (((. помогите с платформой (((


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post381863

----------

alena_kazan (03.05.2014), dmiwis (20.05.2014)

----------


## Vlad_12

как быринько все подчистили, ссори... а я так старался ....

----------


## A_l_e_x_2_isd

по 8.3 не работает ни первая, ни вторая ссылочка... можно выложить снова? уж больно нужно!..

----------


## arccos6pi

Технологическая платформа 8.3.4.482
Технологическая платформа 8.3.5.924 *(Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!)*

----------

A_l_e_x_2_isd (06.06.2014), Damates (14.06.2014), lekhaplaton (07.06.2014), VictorSm (07.06.2014), Бухгалтер Юрик (16.06.2014)

----------


## A_l_e_x_2_isd

> Технологическая платформа 8.3.4.482
> Технологическая платформа 8.3.5.924 *(Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!)*


странно... скачивается файл с именем index.html 20 кБ....((
не получается.... почему?%(

----------


## arccos6pi

Технологическая платформа 8.3.4.496
Технологическая платформа 8.3.5.993 *(Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!)*

----------


## LeePen

Выложьте, плз, 8.3.5.1033.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Выложьте, плз, 8.3.5.1033.


Технологическая платформа 8.3.5.1033 *(Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!)*

----------

LeePen (26.06.2014)

----------


## Ukei

Дабы не плодить одинаковых тем: данный топик закрываем, все обсуждения работы платформы - в разделе для общих вопросов, все ссылки на технологические платформы редакции 8.х - в теме * ПЛАТФОРМА 1С:8.x - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу!*

----------

